# Best books



## branl (May 21, 2010)

what are the best books people could recommend for the DP?


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

branl said:


> what are the best books people could recommend for the DP?


I've only read one, "Overcoming Depersonalization Disorder" and I must say it is amazing


----------



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

i second that notion. its concise and gives you a lot of practical advice. the holy grail of dp topic here is aces as well. between those two you really shouldnt need much else in term of non pharmalogical (is that a word?) self help.

edit: have to clarify the book is by Dr Fugen something....theres another one with a similar title by an English fellow. I got my copy through the google play store for 9.99 dnt wanna wait


----------



## branl (May 21, 2010)

thanks dudes (


----------



## Caroe (Jun 13, 2012)

panic away


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

shattered memories said:


> have to clarify the book is by Dr Fugen something...


' Overcoming Depersonalization Disorder '
Fugen Neziroglu, PH. D
Katharine Donnelly, MA
Foreword by Daphne Simeon, MD


----------



## Numbness (Feb 27, 2011)

Is that book really worth reading? I spend a very hard time reading, after reading 10-15 pages everything starts to be blurry and screwed up?


----------



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

yes it is...lots of good advice and techniques to deal with uncomfortable situations. panic away is great too though im not done with it...


----------



## Juan (Jul 5, 2012)

The one I used for me to actually gain my mental clarity again was 'At Last a Life' by paul david. This is a book that was very simple, easy to follow, made sense, and enligthening. I read overcoming depersonalization, and only in my opinion, I feel as if it breaks down DP into so many components that it gives the reader much more to worry about, rather than learn from.


----------



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

What do you mean Juan? "overcoming DP" does briefly touch on all the comorbid conditions associated with DP and I think it is relevant to those who are questioning their illness. Also, it doesnt sugar coat anything for you. It tells you: Look, while this may not be the case for you DP is a potentially lifelong condition. We cant guarantee a cure. HOWEVER, we will offer you tools to help you cope, control your emotions, and lead a fulfilling value driven life. I truly believe it delivers on that promise.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Juan said:


> The one I used for me to actually gain my mental clarity again was 'At Last a Life' by paul david. This is a book that was very simple, easy to follow, made sense, and enligthening. I read overcoming depersonalization, and only in my opinion, I feel as if it breaks down DP into so many components that it gives the reader much more to worry about, rather than learn from.


Most self help books just want you to think positive and whatever, that never works. Overcoming Depersonalization Disorder explores the disorder, allows the reader to understand everything about it and how to overcome it, hence the name of the book.

In my opinion it's a really great book that doesn't just say "Do this and you'll feel better!" , it contains a LOT of information on the disorder and how to overcome it.


----------

